# Sledge Revorse



## Zweihander (Aug 6, 2009)

Name: Sledge Revorse
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Species: Siamese cat
Height: 6' 0"
Weight: 162 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Crimson red, tan/brown
- Markings: Flame pattern on face, bloody crucifix on back
- Eye color: Silver and gold
- Other features: Earring and tail ring savy, rainbow colored wings
Behavior and Personality: Well mannered, stubborn. Can be cold, cruel and calculating. Overall quiet person but mostly stays to himself and never outspoken unless the situation demands it. 

Skills: Skillful with whips, agile, possess the Golden Sun and Silver Moon traits
Weaknesses: Unable to control abilities, Niji side affects, beautiful women, reckless, brash

Likes: Fighting, retro video games, opera/classical/jazz/blues music, sleep, crystals and jewels
Dislikes: Nightmares, loosing a fight, the follwers of Arcadia

History: Born in the small village of Aurora, Sledge lived a peaceful and happy existance with his mother and father. He was no ordinary feline; possessing two very different colored eyes and rainbow wings dubbed 
"Niji". He was often made fun of this trait. One faithful night during a crimson aurora in the black sky, soldiers from a neighboring country invaded his home town and laid waste to all he held dear. Left to die, he was founded days later and taken into the Blackmoore Academy. His miserable journey begins within these crystaline walls...
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Dark clothes to remind him of his velvet nightmares. Likes chains

Picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Goal: Graduate from Blackmoore Acacemy, find man who shattered his happiness
Profession: Student at Blackmoore Academy
Personal quote: "What does God want from me?"
Theme song: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3046463/
Birthdate: Topaz 30, 1986
Star sign: Sagittarius
Chinese Zodiac: Tiger

Favorite food: Sushi
Favorite drink: Cola
Favorite location: Crystal Pillar
Favorite weather: Winter
Favorite color: Red

Least liked food: Salad
Least liked drink: Wine
Least liked location: Ruins of Aurora Village
Least liked weather: Thunder storms

Favorite person: Calene
Least liked person: Jeremy
Friends: Calene, Vadis, Seraph, Remora
Relations: Stable relationship with Calene
Enemies: The 8 follwers of Arcadia
Significant other: None.
Orientation: Bi

Additonal note: Carries the zweihander, Beryl and the custom revolver, Calene, as testiments to his atonement. Lacks skill with both weapons. Relies heavily on his custom whip created by God, Forever Dreams.

Yeah, he's fantasy based. Get off my back -.-


----------

